# Question on Denon AVR-5800 Receiver



## goat69 (Apr 4, 2011)

Greeting all.. newbie here with a question on a Denon AVR-5800 that I just picked up. I bought it w/o testing it or a remote control. It powers on, but I'm thinking I need the remote control to get it to work correctly. I'm trying to find the speaker switch on the face of the receiver to turn them on, but no switch it there so it must be controlled by the remote. Anyone here on this forum have a similar Denon who can verify this info? Since I don't have the remote control does anyone know if one of those smart remotes by Logictech Harmony One work? Thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Most universal remotes should have a code set for Denon, but you probably won't have nearly the functionality that you would with the original remote. Setup particluarly will be tough.
Did you get the manual for the 5800? If not, you can probably download one from the Denon sight. You rally need to read the manual.


----------



## goat69 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. Yes I got the manual and it shows the remote doing all the setup... and you're right universal remotes will probably do basic controls on the Denon, but I was hoping that the Logictech would do it all.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought you could do all of the set-up through the front panel. Been a while since I've done much with the settings on my Denon, but it sure seems like everything could be done without the remote. Much easier with it but still...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In this case, Remote Central really might be a good place to look as it was Denon's Flagship and truly groundbreaking AVR at the time. With a Harmony or Pronto, I would imagine there are still Files that offer complete control of the 5800 that can be Downloaded on to either of these Remotes. Given the age, I would guess that there would be more Pronto based Files present, but is just conjecture on my part.

I also do think that most essential Functions are available via the Controls behind the Front Panel of the 5800.
Do you have the Owners Manual? I am sure it is daunting given the flexibility of the 5800, but should be clear on what can be done without the RC. If you do not have the Manual, I am pretty sure Denon still has it in PDF.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

